# exhaust leak!



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

A frined of mines 1991 Maxima has a terrible exhaust leak. As I have the tools, it is at my house needing to be fixed. I have unbolted the Y-pipe from the manifolds and inspected both of the insides(this is where I feel air coming out when connected). I have found no inner rust or evidence that it can be leaking from that connection, except there are not any paper gaskets at thoes connections. Should there be? If it is the maniflods, what is the best way to replace it? Stock or aftermarket products, and the pros and cons of both. Also, if someone could link me to a breakdown of the system, that would be a great help. Please help me spend someones else's money and fix the deathtrap, so that there will be another 4DSC on the road! Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Update:
Yes, there are gaskets inbetween the manifolds. The Nissan dealer in town didn't have then nor did Autozone. I bought some Gasket material and made my own. That worked great. The large area on the Y-pipe had a hole under a non-removable heat sheild that leaked really bad. I chose the cheep fix for this and with the pipe hanging used a product called "muffler mender" and filled all the gaps around the heat sheild. Then wrapped with this muffler wrap. It is a "rock cast" style wrap that is still holding today. 100% fixed, unless it gives way later. The car is quiet as can be right now with no leaks and I'm only down $15. Thanks to everyone who has looked at this.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

iv got the same problem...im planning on getin it fixed...what is the tourq spec's on the manifolds do u know?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php  ----awesome site for nissan. 

I didn't had to remove the maifold, I just dropped the Y pipe, and just tightened them up tight. Sorry, that all I can help. Good luck.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks for that site.......mine is makin a lill noies not a alot. though when i tried to work on it i had a broken boilt in there....and the most noie is coming from the y pipe. whne i droped my y pipe is there a gasket between the manifold and the y pipe?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

The Maxima I worked on did not have a gasket between the manifolds and the Y-pipe. Yes, the Nissan dealer said there was supposed to be gaskets there. He didn't have them and I made my own. Bought some gasket materal, for high heat areas. Took paper and made a rubbing of the y-pipe flange and cut it out with a knife, then traced it to the gasket material. The best way I found to cut out the bolt holes was to drill them out on a piece of wood----very, very slowly, to cut through the metal. 

In reflection, I think that Nissan did a poor job on the Y-pipe. The half ass heat sheild around it only holds trash and moisture next to the pipe, causing the pipe to rust in places a light cannot shine! If I drove a Maxima, I would replace it with something with larger distance between the pipe and heat shield, or monster garage it myself.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yea i droped my y pipe and i didnt see any gasket, i was this is not right....
but yea your right nissan did a poor job on the y pipe.....i didnt have this problem at all...until i droped my maxima...and i start to go bad on me.....but im gettin a after market one anyways so i hope that helps....but thanks for the info..


----------

